# Going to try and fit a shower pump!



## swarner (Aug 2, 2005)

Howdy,

I'm planning to fit a shower pump tomorrow. Fairly handy with electrics so fine on that side.
However my plumbing experience is not non-existent but limited.

I don’t suppose someone would have a look at the first pic attached and let me know what these circled ‘green’ fittings are? I presume they’re some form of push fitting? How would one go about removing them?

Also if you could have a look at the pump in the pic and perhaps give me some guidance on what additional fittings I’ll need to buy to attach the pump to the lines in the first pic.

Thanks for the help! And lets hope I don’t flood the house! 😊

p.s pump is a "Wasp 60" positive head. Also check and water pressure should be enough to activate.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

remove push fitting - Bing video


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Sharkbite style fittings, the expensive way to save a few minutes on plumbing installations. They work, but not worth the cost in my opinion.

Can't watch Corday's video, the way I remove them is to use an open end wrench that fits over the pipe itself but not the green ring, hold the fitting still and press with the wrench until the ring goes in against the brass, then release the fitting and press the fitting off using the wrench


----------



## swarner (Aug 2, 2005)

kendallt said:


> Sharkbite style fittings, the expensive way to save a few minutes on plumbing installations. They work, but not worth the cost in my opinion.
> 
> Can't watch Corday's video, the way I remove them is to use an open end wrench that fits over the pipe itself but not the green ring, hold the fitting still and press with the wrench until the ring goes in against the brass, then release the fitting and press the fitting off using the wrench


Thanks very much!!


----------

